# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  Parruke ujore(Water Wig)

## benseven11

Nje fotograf ne Kalifornia ka arritur te filmoje efektin e 
plasjes se nje balone uji ne koke duke krijuar efekte teper
fantastike
Video me poshte

----------

